# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  نیاز به مشاوره/این کار درسته؟

## بیون بکیهون

سلام
رشتم تجربیه و ۴سال کنکور دادم اخرینش امسال بود ک از کل فرصتی ک داشتم فقط ۲ماهش رو خوندم اونم ب سختی و رتبم شد ۴۴هزار منطقه ۳و تراز ۶۲۹۰! که الانم نمیدونم با این میشه چیزی اورد یا نه؟!پس انگار من ادم خوندن این رشته نیستم!از طرفی روی فرهنگیان از رشته ی انسانی فکر میکنم درس خون بودم ولی نه برای کنکور و مشکلاتی ک خودم داشتم مثل وسواسی خوندن و گرایی تو خوندن خیلی اذیتم کرد!
مسلما نمیذارن پشت بمونم و خودمم اینوطری نیستم ک بگم اره بشین ی سال قوی بخون برو نه!
بنظرتون عاقلانس امسال پیام نور ثبت نام کنم ی رشته ای ک ب ایندش هم بشه امیدوار بود (سوال :واقعا چه رشته ای؟)و درکنارش کم کم‌برای کنکور انسانی نظام جدید سال ۱۴۰۱بخونم؟لطفا راهنماییم کنین کسیو ندارم ک کمکم کنه

----------


## Maryam.mz

اگه میخوای کنکور بدی خب دانشگاه رفتن بیهوده س .
خوب راجع به رشته ها تحقیق کن ، ببین می تونی علاقه ات رو بین شون پیدا کنی؟ تو که میگی اهل دوباره خوندن نیستی ، علاقه ت رو از بین شدنی ها پیدا کن و تا ته ش برو . کنکور و رتبه ی خوب و دانشگاه خوب لزوما دلیلی بر موفقیت نیست و عکسش هم صادق نیست یعنی رشته و رتبه ی معمولی یا بد یا دانشگاه معمولی دال بر بدبختی و موفق نشدن نیست 
ببین ب چی علاقه داری از شدنی ها ، پی ش رو بگیر و سعی کن بهترین باشی درش

----------


## Wonderland

*سلام
یعنی رفتن به فرهنگیان از انسانی راحت تر از تجربیه؟*

----------


## بیون بکیهون

> *سلام
> یعنی رفتن به فرهنگیان از انسانی راحت تر از تجربیه؟*


نمیدونم ولی خوندن تجربی برای من سخته

----------


## بیون بکیهون

> اگه میخوای کنکور بدی خب دانشگاه رفتن بیهوده س .
> خوب راجع به رشته ها تحقیق کن ، ببین می تونی علاقه ات رو بین شون پیدا کنی؟ تو که میگی اهل دوباره خوندن نیستی ، علاقه ت رو از بین شدنی ها پیدا کن و تا ته ش برو . کنکور و رتبه ی خوب و دانشگاه خوب لزوما دلیلی بر موفقیت نیست و عکسش هم صادق نیست یعنی رشته و رتبه ی معمولی یا بد یا دانشگاه معمولی دال بر بدبختی و موفق نشدن نیست 
> ببین ب چی علاقه داری از شدنی ها ، پی ش رو بگیر و سعی کن بهترین باشی درش


من حتی نمیدونم ب چی علاقه دارم یا این رشته هایی ک میتونم برم کدوما هستن و واقعا اینده دارن یا نه
نمیدونم از کی کمک بگیرم

----------


## telma_alen

> *سلام
> یعنی رفتن به فرهنگیان از انسانی راحت تر از تجربیه؟*


اره با توجه به تحقیقاتم برای کسی که هدفش تربیت معلم و فرهنگیان هستش بهترین گزینه اس
از درسهای راحت تر و حفظی تر تا رقابت کمتر و تنوع رشته های فرهنگیان   گرفته تا اینکه رتبه های 7000 راحت ابتدایی تا  دبیری تاریخ و جغرافی میارن
احتمال قبولی فرهنگیان برای افراد تجربی که ترازشون تو زیر گروه ها از 8000تا9000      حدود 90 درصد بالا درصورتی که با همین تراز انسانی قبولی و حداقل دعوت به مصاحبش 100 هستش سرچ کنی میبینی
تازه این تراز برای تجربی یعنی هرروز میانگین 8 ساعتو خوندی و بچه درسخون بودی و کار انسانی قطعا راحت تره

----------


## Maryam.mz

> من حتی نمیدونم ب چی علاقه دارم یا این رشته هایی ک میتونم برم کدوما هستن و واقعا اینده دارن یا نه
> نمیدونم از کی کمک بگیرم


از سایت های گزینه دو و کانون استفاده کنید ببینید با رتبه شما چی اوردن ، تست mbti بدیددببینید چه تیپ شخصیتی هستید   کمک تون می کنه ، بعد از بررسی رشته هایی ک میارید ( با توجه به قبولی های سال های قبل ) رشته هارو سرچ کنید ببینید چی ب چیه .
اگر دیدید خیلی اوضاع وخیمه خب شایدداصلا برای دانشگاه رفتن آماده نباشید ، شاید علاقه تون توی یک زمینه ی بدون دانشگاه باشه حتی ، مثلا خطاطی نقاشی یا هرچیز دیگه ، موفقیت تنها راهش درس و دانشگاه نیست ، ممکنه علاقه تون ی کار باشه بدون نیازوب دانشگاه ، برای خالی نبودن عریضه ی رشته ای برید و برای رسیدن ب علاقه تون کنار دانشگاه تلاش کنید ، مثلا ی نفر همیشه ارزو داشته آرایشگر شه ، ی دختر همسن خودم می شناسم ، پیام نور میخونه و عاشق شینیون کاری ! رفت دوره دید الان ب جرات میگم بهترین شینیون کار مشهده ! میره ارایشگاه های محتلف فقط شینیون میکنه چون بهش علاقه داره دستش فوق العاده تنده ب شدت تمیز و زیبا کار میکنه و برای این ک ی مدرک داشته باشه ی رشته ای هم رفته و درس ش رو می خونه ، یا علاقه ت توی مثلا گویندگی هست ، اگ صداش رو داری ک چ بهتر اگر ن تمرین فن بیان کنید تا لحن تون قوی و با جذبه شه بتونید تست بدید ، نمیدونم راه زیاده علایق زیاده ، بلاخره از کودکی ی رویایی داشتید...

----------


## telma_alen

> من حتی نمیدونم ب چی علاقه دارم یا این رشته هایی ک میتونم برم کدوما هستن و واقعا اینده دارن یا نه
> نمیدونم از کی کمک بگیرم


بقول بعضی دوستان تست شخصیت بده 
اگه تا الان تجربی بودی و نخوندی و قرارم نیست که بخونی حتما برو انسانی حداقلش اینه فرهنگیان میاری 
اگه که نه بمون همین تجربی

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *سلام
> یعنی رفتن به فرهنگیان از انسانی راحت تر از تجربیه؟*


*قطعن بله

کسی که هدفش فرهنگیانه تجربی بدترین کنکوری هست که میتونه انتخاب کنه*

----------


## Wonderland

> اره با توجه به تحقیقاتم برای کسی که هدفش تربیت معلم و فرهنگیان هستش بهترین گزینه اس
> از درسهای راحت تر و حفظی تر تا رقابت کمتر و تنوع رشته های فرهنگیان   گرفته تا اینکه رتبه های 7000 راحت ابتدایی تا  دبیری تاریخ و جغرافی میارن
> احتمال قبولی فرهنگیان برای افراد تجربی که ترازشون تو زیر گروه ها از 8000تا9000      حدود 90 درصد بالا درصورتی که با همین تراز انسانی قبولی و حداقل دعوت به مصاحبش 100 هستش سرچ کنی میبینی
> تازه این تراز برای تجربی یعنی هرروز میانگین 8 ساعتو خوندی و بچه درسخون بودی و کار انسانی قطعا راحت تره





> *قطعن بله
> 
> کسی که هدفش فرهنگیانه تجربی بدترین کنکوری هست که میتونه انتخاب کنه*


*آخه اکثر انسانی هایی که دیدم حتی زرنگاشون هدفشون فرهنگیانه.رتبه دو پارسال هم (شایدم دو سال پیش)فکر کنم فرهنگیان زد
برای همین فکر کردم سخت تره
مرسی از اطلاعاتتون*

----------


## بیون بکیهون

> معنی اسم شما چیه 
> اسم کره ای هستش؟


اسم کره ای هست بله
یکی از اعضای گروه اکسو خواننده هستن

----------


## Mobham

من فکر کنم نسانی برای این شانس قبولی بیشتره چون هم رقابتش از تجربی کمتره هم ظرفیت های رشته های فرهنگیان بیشتره

----------


## infinite

> اسم کره ای هست بله
> یکی از اعضای گروه اکسو خواننده هستن


اکسوال فایتینگ :Yahoo (4):  :Y (602):

----------


## بیون بکیهون

> اسم قحط بود تلفظشم سخته میخونم بیون بکیهیون


بیون بِک هیون
شایدم سخته چون من انقدر تلفظ کردم راحت ب زبونم میچرخه

----------


## بیون بکیهون

[QUOTE=infinite;1643747]

اکسوال فایتینگ :Yahoo (4):  :Y (602): 


[/QUOTE :Yahoo (8):  عزیزم
توهم موفق باشی

----------


## Mr.me

> سلام
> رشتم تجربیه و ۴سال کنکور دادم اخرینش امسال بود ک از کل فرصتی ک داشتم فقط ۲ماهش رو خوندم اونم ب سختی و رتبم شد ۴۴هزار منطقه ۳و تراز ۶۲۹۰! که الانم نمیدونم با این میشه چیزی اورد یا نه؟!پس انگار من ادم خوندن این رشته نیستم!از طرفی روی فرهنگیان از رشته ی انسانی فکر میکنم درس خون بودم ولی نه برای کنکور و مشکلاتی ک خودم داشتم مثل وسواسی خوندن و گرایی تو خوندن خیلی اذیتم کرد!
> مسلما نمیذارن پشت بمونم و خودمم اینوطری نیستم ک بگم اره بشین ی سال قوی بخون برو نه!
> بنظرتون عاقلانس امسال پیام نور ثبت نام کنم ی رشته ای ک ب ایندش هم بشه امیدوار بود (سوال :واقعا چه رشته ای؟)و درکنارش کم کم‌برای کنکور انسانی نظام جدید سال ۱۴۰۱بخونم؟لطفا راهنماییم کنین کسیو ندارم ک کمکم کنه


انسانی قطعا راحت تره از تجربی اگه میخوای بکوب بخون
یکی از دوستام تو تجربی 20 30 هزار بود امسال3000شد تو انسانی
 :Y (582):  :Y (582):  :Y (582):

----------

